# Breeds prone to laminitis



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been told since getting my two Morgans that they are a breed which is prone to laminitis- is this true? I have researched the breed online and in books and found nothing to support this, but maybe my sources are outdated or something. I do have one gelding who gets fat on air, but I have done a lot of reading and research on laminitis and it does not fit him at all. Does anyone have any input here, or experience with this?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

You will have better luck googling breeds predisposed to IR or insulin resistance. Morgans are one of them.

Insulin Sensitivity Compared among Breeds | TheHorse.com


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

SueNH said:


> You will have better luck googling breeds predisposed to IR or insulin resistance. Morgans are one of them.
> 
> Insulin Sensitivity Compared among Breeds | TheHorse.com




Good article-thanks!


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

SueNH said:


> You will have better luck googling breeds predisposed to IR or insulin resistance. Morgans are one of them.
> 
> Insulin Sensitivity Compared among Breeds | TheHorse.com


So frustrating! Whenever I go to read articles on THEHORSE.com, they ask me to sign up to read the whole article. Well, I have signed up, and I get their emails almost daily, but when I go to sign in, they won't let me in . . . . grrrrrrrrrrr . . . 

so, while I can't read the article, I can say from experience, YES, on the Morgan question.
Also, have known Arabians and QHs to suffer from the condition and have one lovely QH mare with Poco/King breeding who is very prone.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Did you know? | My Horse University

Another one
You can add anything that's got Native British pony blood or purebred to that list, also the cob types like the Gypsy Cobs
They're now finding that these breeds have unnatural insulin levels long before they show signs of having IR


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes. Morgans, Andalusians, Shetland ponies, pretty much anything that gains weight fast is more prone to IR.
Laminitis is a complex though, so the cause is not always IR.

There are some experienced Morgan people that will only ever put their horses on very limited pasture because of that.

My half Morgan was boarded with many other breeds before and was always by far the fastest one to get fat (and eventially got laminitis).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Although the study was interesting, it was a very small sample of horses, less than 30, not enough data to convince me of much. 

I believe it about ponies, for sure. But Andalusians? How many were there, and were they related to each other? Doesn't say. 

Since I just acquired a Morgan, and not the show type either, I will certainly be careful though.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Agree with Avna. My best guess is breeds that come from parts of the world where food is not abundant are definitely prime candidates. Arabians, ponies, icelandics, and yes, Andalusians. Then add our "improved" grasses, sweetfeeds and the ever present alfalfa, paired with too little work, and bam, metabolic problems raise their ugly head. Just like in people.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Any horse that you overfeed. Put any horse on lush grass, rich hay (not just alfalfa , there are a lot of grass hays that can have high protein levels etc depends on how the crop was grown)
and supplements that are not required, box stall them breed small hooved animals, and you will have a problem


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Laminitis is partly a management thing.

That said breeds that are traditionally "easy keepers" (including Morgans) are prone to certain health issues (IR/Cushings for ex) and are hence prone to laminitis and even without those health issues are still prime candidates.

Honestly just take care of your horse properly.

If you suspect your horse has a health issue look into it promptly.

Our MFT has laminitis due to his Cushings. We also have had a Morgan Arab and Icelandic with no foot issues whatsoever, so one out of 4 "predisposed" horses and only due to a disease. Oh and a QH x so idk if that counts lol. Also a grade 14.2 hunter type mare and a TB, still no issues. Basically manage your horses properly, keep them at a healthy weight and feed them right. It's not, or at least should not be, common. Horses can be killed through kindness.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks all- I have read up on it all I can and learned a lot! My fat Morgan IS a prime candidate, I think! Problem is that his little brother (who I also have) is a hard keeper, looks like a racehorse when he is "fat", and it is difficult to balance between the two, since they live and eat together all the time.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

That "thrifty" gene is a blessing and a curse at the same time.

Just be aware of feeds and what they have in them for sugar and starch. Just like watching the diet of somebody with blood sugar issues. A lot of the same things will apply.

I've got 3 with different needs though all fall into the easy keeper category. One I have is an air fern. Another used to be but I've had to up the calories and fat recently. My big horse I feed a low carb/low starch but high fat senior too. The two smaller, older mares would explode into beach balls with this feed but I know a lot of TB types that wouldn't do all that well on it.

Read those feed tags and when in doubt look it up and ask the feed companies. They answer. Some faster than others but they all answer.

As for keeping them out of each others feed... tie them, stall them, stand guard. I've done it for 25 yrs now.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

My feeding situation is a little similar to Sue's, one IR, who gets a couple of handfuls soaked haypellets, with his supplements mixed in, while the other two get their high calorie feed, that way they finish just about the save time,I still have to watch, tho. Mine are dry lotted, get soaked grass hay in nets,but are never longer than 4 hours without anything, to avoid insulin spikes.
You might want to go to Equine Cushings & Insulin Resistance Group and start reading up on IR, what to look out for, what to supplement, what to avoid. That recommended diet there will definitely not hurt a non IR horse, quite the opposite. 
Oh yeah, exercise is the best thing there is for avoiding IR/laminitis
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

